# Aundair Raiders : Raid on Throneport



## DrZombie (Oct 1, 2007)

_The next morning those of you that have slept wake up to the sweet smell of coffee and warm bread. The light outside is bright, the weather looks fine but cold, and you've just accepted a mission that will probably have a good chance of getting you killed. Could life be more perfect then this?_


[sblock=Forge]
You stand looking at the dying embers of the fire, thinking about humans and their odd behavior, when Willems enters the room again, melting snow on his cape.
"Forge. Come with me if you please."
He leads you to the stables, where a strongbox is placed on a cart.

"Here is five thousand gold, and the travel papers for your friends. North of here, about a mile and a half, lies an abandoned tower. You are to use this to moore the ship, and check to see if she needs repairs. The goods will be delivered there. Use what gold you need, and place the strongbox in my quarters. Stow away the goods safely, and do not open anything. I will see you in a few days. Master Gringsson, a dwarf, will join you in a few days. He knows his way around an airship. Listen to him as if you were a raw recruit and he your sarge."

With that he mounts his horse and disappears into the night.

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2007)

"I do understand" Forge replied dryly to Willems explanation. When the man is gone, he walks into the inn again, and sits in his place in the same position, staring at the now extinguished fire. "Strange humans... How will a dwarf join us as we travel in the sky? May be a flying dwarf" Forge found himself thinking a joke. A very basic and rudimentary one.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 2, 2007)

Konnel stretches as he arrives downstairs, then proceeds to carefully don his exquisite set of armor. After checking a last few straps, he seems satisfied.

"So, Sarelo, where's this drop ship of yours? Let's not waste any more time!" he cries enthusiastically, rubbing his hands together to keep them warm.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2007)

"Do you know exactly where to go?" Forge asks, emotionless as always.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 2, 2007)

Retief smiles as he walks down the stairs to the thick smell of coffee. He is fully dressed and armored, his bow slung over his shoulder. He states to no one in particular, "I couldn't sleep a wink last night. So much excitement, I've never been this enthused to be a caravan guard."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 2, 2007)

Sarelo arrives downstairs, fully armed and armored.

"Come on, the ship isn't too far from here.  It's docked at the skyspire."

Sarelo eats a cold breakfast while waiting for the others to come downstairs and prepare to depart.


----------



## Drerek (Oct 3, 2007)

Aaranth rises from his meditation and dresses quickly.  There is almost a spring in his step, a feeling of being alive and productive that has been missing these last few years.  He meets the others downstairs and prepares to head out.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 4, 2007)

Jael had been meditating in the same position on his chair. When the others start waking up he rises. "Well then, that was probably the last time I ever had a good reason to wear this" Jael says as he neatly folds his tabard. "So, any news on what's to happen next?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2007)

"Yes" Forge says, without explaining. It's like he wasn't given the proper question to answer. He remained seat down in the sturdy chair.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 4, 2007)

Ghaunder comes in with a yawn, scratching at his chin as he hunts out the source of that enticing coffee smell. Having tracked it down and procured himself a cup he joins the others, in time to hear the most recent exchange.

"Morning," he rumbles cheerfully as he takes a gulp from his mug. "So what's this news?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2007)

"The human named Willems came here in the night. I was the only been conscious so he drive me to the back part of this inn, where he showed me the goods to be transported, and a strongbox with money to make the necesary repairs to the ship. He also said that we were not to see the content of the cargo boxes. His exact words were:" Forge made a pause, his chin squeak and he starts reciting in the exact tone of voice as Willems:
 "Here is five thousand gold, and the travel papers for your friends. North of here, about a mile and a half, lies an abandoned tower. You are to use this to moore the ship, and check to see if she needs repairs. The goods will be delivered there. Use what gold you need, and place the strongbox in my quarters. Stow away the goods safely, and do not open anything. I will see you in a few days. Master Gringsson, a dwarf, will join you in a few days. He knows his way around an airship. Listen to him as if you were a raw recruit and he your sarge." 
Forge remained seat, in his standard position.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 4, 2007)

Retief opens his eyes wide, impressed with the warforged. "Wow, he said all that? Word for word? Good memory you've got there, Forge." He stands up and stretches away the night's sleep, rubbing his eyes once quickly.

He turns to face the group assembled, "Obviously not all of us are awake yet, but do any of you remember when Willem said that he expected one more of us? I wonder who that is and why they're not here. Weird. Anyway, looks like we need to make our way up to that tower Forge mentioned. Best not to wear any military garb, to keep initial suspicion off what a group of Aundarian's finest are doing massed in secret. Once we're all awake and ready, we should get what we need and head out. Thoughts?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2007)

*"I have a very complex memory"* Forge stated 
When asked about thoughts, Forge answered *"Many, but most are not worth mantion."*


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 4, 2007)

Those of us who are here may as well head to the ship, load the cargo, and prepare to embark to this abandoned spire...I think I know the place."  

Sarelo shoulders his pack.

"Then a few of us can swing back by the Inn before we take off.  That should give everyone a chance to arrive."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2007)

*"Is the ship in condition to make such a journey with such load?"* Forge inquires.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 4, 2007)

"What, you think I'd get the ship for us to use and not make sure she's in shape?  Sure she's old, but the ol' girl still has it where it counts.  The elemental engine is as fiery as ever, and while a couple binding rings might be a tad loose, that's nothing that can't be fixed up easily and on the way to wherever we're going."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2007)

*"Fine then, let's move on, shall we?"* said Forge in his loud metallic voice as he steps up, making several squeaks.


----------



## Drerek (Oct 5, 2007)

Aaranth stands up to leave with the rest, "Let's move out."


----------



## Autumn (Oct 5, 2007)

"Right," Ghaunder concurs, standing up and wiping his mouth with the back of his hand. "Let's get going."


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 5, 2007)

"No time like the present," says Konnel, shouldering his gigantic pick and walking into the sunlight.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 6, 2007)

Retief counts heads and frowns at the oversleepers. He takes a big sip of the hot coffee, wincing as it burns his tongue slightly and sets the mug down. "Gah, I can't get used to that stuff. Too bitter, not subtle at all." He moves his right hand over to his left shoulder, rapping his fingers across his collarbone, "Okay, so those of you who wish to leave sooner rather than later, we should. I know how unwise it is to wake a Dead Man when they rest, so I would rather let a sleeping man lay. However, I'm going to leave a note with the innkeep, so that the straglers can meet up with us." He pauses for a moment, obviously displeased with this course of action. Shrugging, he amends himself, "Or should we just rouse them and drag them along?"


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2007)

One thing one can never get used to is the overawing sight of an airship. Even with the elemental dormant for now it is an impressive, near impossible sight. The ship hangs in the air, supported by magic and soarwood.

It used to be a supply ship, armed with two ballistae, one in front and one to the rear. Compared to other airships there isn't much luxury. The aftercastle contains the captain's quarters and the map room/library.
Belowdecks there are eight rooms with two bunks each, an eating room and a kitchen. The rest of the floor is multi purpose, usable for troop or goods transport, and is accessible through a hatch. On lowest floor there is an obseratory at the front and the rear. the rest is cargo space, and is accessible through a hatch in the floor and one in the ceiling, connecting to the cargo space above it.
While you are dividing bunks amongst each other, a voice hails you from the ground. You look down and see another face from the past.

(cue for Mista Collins)


----------



## Drerek (Oct 7, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> He pauses for a moment, obviously displeased with this course of action. Shrugging, he amends himself, "Or should we just rouse them and drag them along?"



Aaranth smiles, "They're getting soft in civilian life.  It's about time they got used to the field again.  I'll get them." 

Aaranth will go and rouse any of the others that haven't made it down yet.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 9, 2007)

"Hail!" The man below shouts to those still on deck with a commanding voice that seems to project itself as if in an auditorium. Besides the mithril shirt underneath his cloak that seems to shimmer and shine while changing colors ever so slightly, a shortspear in his left hand and a crossbow at his hip, his only other possession seems to be a small backpack that is currently at his feet.

Making his way up to the deck of the airship, Devon gives the others a wide smile outlined by his neatly trimmed beard. "My sincere apologies for showing up late." He says as he extends his hand to shake those who accept it. On his hand are two simple copper rings, one bearing some inscriptions, the other plain as copper can get. "I slept in a little longer than I was hoping, but after the late night I had trying to find out some information. Thank you for the kind note informing me you had already left. Again; my apologies."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2007)

Forge looks at the extended hand for a moment, and then with a screech, his arm rose and his metallic hand compress Devons hand. "I salute you Devon... Oh... my apologies..." Forge release Devons hand, confused.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 9, 2007)

Konnel smiles as he grips the telepath's hand. "Welcome back to the party, Devon! We're on our way to the goodmaster's tower, and from there to Throneport. Should be a fine vacation."

The warrior fondly remembers Devon's judicious use of his mindlink when a Thranish captain had mistaken Konnel for a deserter from the Northern Crusade base of Daskaran. Another scrape the Dead Men had miraculously escaped -- except for Balfyl the Brackish, of course. That crazed shifter always did have a big mouth...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 9, 2007)

"Come on up Dev and let's get a move on!"

Sarelo climbs up to the helm and calls out, "Forge...double check those binding struts...I don't like the way they look.  Make sure we stay up in the air.  I'll do the rest."

He places his hand on the dragonshard and the ring of fire currently in a low simmer roars to life as the airship lifts up and away from the spire.

"Aaranth, Devon, cast off the lines...Dead Men, let's get to work!"

As the ropes binding the ship to the spire fall away, Sarelo eases the ship around, towards the rendevous point Forge mentioned this morning.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 9, 2007)

Retief smiles as Devon boards, nodding in his direction, "Good morning to you, Devon. Are you ready to begin your life as a caravan guard?" The wind ruffles what little hair he has left, his eyes not yet accustomed to the quick air. This was going to be an interesting journey, to be sure.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2007)

*"Understood"* Forge said dryly, as he approach the binding struts for a closer look.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 10, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Konnel smiles as he grips the telepath's hand. "Welcome back to the party, Devon! We're on our way to the goodmaster's tower, and from there to Throneport. Should be a fine vacation."



"Should be a fine vacation indeed." Devon says as he begins casting off some lines. One thing he did not miss on his time off was all the physical labor involved. His joints and muscles are going to be throbbing come tomorrow.



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> Retief smiles as Devon boards, nodding in his direction, "Good morning to you, Devon. Are you ready to begin your life as a caravan guard?"



"My talents are better served elsewhere than just as a caravan guard, but we would not have been entrusted with this mission if there were not more involved."

It was good to see some of his comrades again. To travel with the Dead Men once again is leaving Devon more than excited.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 10, 2007)

Jael climbs back from the underdecks and notices Devon. "Well well, I thought I heard a familiar voice. Welcome aboard, we missed you at the party yesterday."


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 11, 2007)

The airship rises majestically in the sky and with a roar the fire-elemental pushes the ship in the desired direction. You fly the ship at about 200 ft high so you can get your bearings. Those upon the deck enjoy the freedom the airship offers, something you didn't know you missed that much untill you felt it again. For a short moment it feels just perfect.


[sblock=Spot DC 25 if your character is on the deck or in the observatory]
On the road below you you can see a caravan of house Orien. It has stopped in the middle of the road, and there is some commotion.
[/sblock]

[sblock= Use Magic Device DC 15 followed by a spot DC 15 if your character is in the observatory]
In the observatory there is a device with rotating lenses. You fiddle about with it a little and you find you can magnify pieces of the landscape. On the road below you you can see a caravan of house Orien. It has stopped in the middle of the road, and there is some commotion. You see a dwarf standing on top of a wagon with a weird kind of crossbow in his hand, gesticulating and pointing the thing at a band of armed men dressed in green and brown clothing. A few house Orien guards have their swords drawn and stand between the cart and the dwarf.

[sblock= spot DC 25]
One of the armed men has a silver-coated scabbard[/sblock]

[/sblock]

OOC : initiative roll please


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 11, 2007)

Jael doesn't notice anything wrong and just keeps enjoying the wind on his bald head, sitting crosslegged on the deck.

When things become apparent his reactions are somewhat slow, afterall, he was deeply meditating.
[sblock=OOC]Spot: 24
Initiative: 6[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2007)

In the observatory, Forge approach the device with lenses, and curiosity invaded the warforged mind. He start looking the magnified landscape, watching trees and mountains. Fascinated with the power of the device, Forge was quite distracted 
[sblock=OOC]
Initiative: 7 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1311446

Use magical device: 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1311442

Spot: 10 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1311443
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad to have a sense of purpose again, a mission to make him feel useful once more, Retief Mantayne stands on the deck of the airship and smiles. Watching his friends employ near the same reaction set him at ease, and so he stood motionless, watching the landscape flash by in a blur, the rush of sound in his ears a welcome release from the stresses of life after war.

AC: 17; HP: 38/38
[sblock=OOC]Spot Check: 24
Initiative: 11

Active Auras:
Minor- Motivate Charisma - +4 bonus on Cha Checks, Cha Skill Checks
Major- Steady Hand - +1 bonus on ranged attacks

Will switch to Motivate Dexterity as soon as he realizes what's going on and keep it on Steady Hand[/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 11, 2007)

Konnel looks to the horizon, drinking in the beautiful rolling landscape of Aundair. Gods, how he loved his country! It was always a small joy to get this vantage point -- the memories of blood and smoke receded to a quite murmur.

[sblock=OOC]Init 17. 
Impossible to make the Spot check.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 11, 2007)

Enjoying the breeze as the airship makes it way through the sky, Devon stands on take taking a deep breath in.

[sblock=ooc]Didn't see a damn thing and a little slow to act.

Spot: 1d20+2=19 
Initiative: 1d20+2=9 [/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 11, 2007)

Cruising along, enjoying being at the helm of a well-armed airship surrounded by trusworthy friends, Sarelo busts out with a brief laugh. 

"Oh-ho!  It looks like Orien has run into a little bit of trouble!  Someone get down to the observatory and see what the matter is."


Sarelo then steers the ship upwards and towards the caravan, trying to get a better view of what is going on.

[sblock=OOC]  Spot Check: 25; Initiative:  3[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Oct 11, 2007)

Aaranth doesn't notice anything amiss.  He stays near his brother whenever possible.
[sblock=OOC]Initiative = 21[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 15, 2007)

The airship comes closer. You try to see what is going on down below.

[sblock=Spot DC 15 if your character is on the deck or in the observatory ]

On the road below you you can see a caravan of house Orien. It has stopped in the middle of the road, and there is some commotion. 


[/sblock]



[sblock=DC 20 if your character is on the deck or in the observatory ]

On the road below you you can see a caravan of house Orien. It has stopped in the middle of the road, and there is some commotion. You see a dwarf standing on top of a wagon with a weird kind of crossbow in his hand, gesticulating and pointing the thing at a band of armed men dressed in green and brown clothing. A few house Orien guards have their swords drawn and stand between the cart and the dwarf. They do not appear to have seen you.


[/sblock]
[sblock=spot DC 25 ]

One of the armed men has a silver-coated scabbard 

[/sblock]

Those who have succeeded at a use mag device DC 15 in the observatory have a +10 bonus to their check.











Init: 


21 Aranth
17 Konnel
11 Retief
9 Devon
7 Forge
6 Jael
3 Sarelo

Hmm, it seems we have lost some.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 15, 2007)

Flying in closer, Sarelo looks down at the caravan, squinting in the sunlight.

"What is going on down there?"

[sblock=Spot]=10[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 15, 2007)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Flying in closer, Sarelo looks down at the caravan, squinting in the sunlight.
> 
> "What is going on down there?"




With the glare of the sun making him squint, Devon doesn't seem to notice anything odd down below. "I don't know, you probably have a better vantage point from the helm."

[sblock=spot]1d20+2=10 [/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 16, 2007)

Konnel's reverie is interrupted by the sudden decrease in speed and altitude. He glares up at Sarelo. "We can't already be there, d'Lyrandar! We've barely been airborne!"
[sblock=OOC]Spot: 1d20+1=4.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2007)

Jael is momentarily roused from his meditation by the ruckus his friends are making. "Elder brother calls and younger brother answers,
This spring does not belong to the ordinary season."

[sblock=spot]spot (1d20+7=11)[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 19, 2007)

The ship steers closer. All of the sudden, a loud 'boom' resounds from below, and you see the familiar blossoming of a fireball amidst a group of armed men on the ground below. Chaos erupts as both sides suddenly realise battle is now inevitable.



OOC : the ship is 150 ft away from the combat, and at an altitude of 100 ft. The surprise round is gone.

Round 1:

Init: 
21 Aranth
17 Konnel
11 Retief
9 Devon
7 Forge
6 Jael
3 Sarelo


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2007)

Loading his crossbow and the sound of the explosion, Devon looks over the edge. 

"Any chance of getting us closer?!" Devon shouts to Sarelo as he fires a bolt over the edge at one of the armed men.

Ranged attack +5 1d8/19-20/x2 80ft range


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2007)

Forge came out of the observatory and place himself next to Devon, with his wand in his hand, aiming to one of the armed man.* "Descending upon them will be a good move. They wont expect it."* he said


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 19, 2007)

Konnel stares down in disbelief. "What's this? Banditry in Aundair? Unacceptable."

The paladin runs to the drop lines, and begins throwing them over the gunwale. "Someone give me a hand! These spell-wielding ruffians need a stern talking-to!"

[sblock=OOC]Move action: move to drop lines. Standard action: throw lines.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 19, 2007)

Time to go brothers!
If anyone decides to use the "old tactic" and just jump overboard, Jael casts a featherfall on him as an immediate action when he is halfway down. (Except Aaranth, who Jael knows can cast it himself, nor Gil who has apparently sprouted wings.) Otherwise Jael jumps over himself and casts the spell on himself.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 19, 2007)

Retief rushes to the railing, looking overboard in shock. Quickly he composes himself and shouts, "Man to arms! Move fast now!" He himself pulls out his bow and fires a probing shot at one of the assailants.

[sblock=Actions]Firing from my +1 Human Bane Longbow, 100ft range, +10 1d8+2d6+3, I also have Steady Hand aura active, giving an additional +1 bonus on ranged attacks to all allies within 60ft of me.[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 19, 2007)

Sarelo moves the ship as close as he can to the combat this round, and then moves over to the edge, surveying the battle, ready to jump into the fray with his own featherfall spell.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 20, 2007)

Attack Roll with Damage: 15 to hit, dealing 12 damage. Ranged Attack: +7, +1 Human Bane Longbow: +3, to hit is +10. If not human target, decrease attack by 2. So it'd be 13 to hit, then only 6 damage.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 20, 2007)

"I'd say they're about to have some real trouble"  Came the powerful voice as a lance of golden energy surged downwards and the dragonborn lady flapped past the ship.  "Looks like it's going to be a good day, doesn't it boys?"

[sblock=ooc]
Gillians Initiative: 23
Spot check: 21 (I hit a wrong button, it's supposed to be +10 b/c of my warlock invocations, not just +4, so I added the 6 on top
Gillians stats: AC 23, HP 37, DR 1/Cold Iron, 100' above ground level.
Eldritch spear has a range of 250'.  Touch Attack roll: AC 16 for 9 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 21, 2007)

One of the assailants gives one last wail of agony then drops dead, the residue of the eldritch spear still jerking the muscles of his now dead body. Several arrows whizz past the attackers without doing any damage (Aranth, Retief, Devon). Konnel throws the rapelling lines overboard and prepares to drop down. Forge looks for a target, but they are still out of range. Jael simply jumps overboard and casts a spell on the way down. Sarello then makes a fine maneuvre, forcing the ship down and towards the fight. It's now about 30 feet high over a small road, with the assailants inbetween the caravan and the airship.
The bandits, on their part, see that the fight has turned against them and try to leave. They spread out into the forest. The dwarf on top of one of the carts sends another blast of arcane energy towards the fleeing bandits, causing one of them to fall from his horse.




Init: 
23 Gillian
21 Aranth
17 Konnel
11 Retief
9 Devon
7 Forge
6 Jael
3 Sarelo


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2007)

Forge wields his wand trying to hit one of the fleeing men.
Dmg: 7 ( 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1328178 it needs the +1 of the other dice )


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 21, 2007)

Konnel throws himself over the rail and slides expertly down the rope to the ground. He yells out as he descends, "Run, you craven bastards!"

He salutes the dwarf merchant smartly, then holds out his hands in a placating manner. "Goodmaster, we are soldiers in Her Majesty's army. Are you or any of your fellow travelers injured?"

[sblock=OOC]Move action: Descend rope. Standard action: Approach the merchant.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 21, 2007)

Gillian heaves another blast after them to ensure they won't think of returning, before swooping around in a circle to keep an eye out.

[sblock=ooc]
another 250' Eldritch spear (Touch AC 20, for 17 damage, then maintain altitude.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 22, 2007)

Still standing near the edge of the ship, Retief arcs his bow high into the air, pulling back a considerable distance as the strong wood bends back before releasing a high arcing shot that looks well aimed at the far-retreating bandits.

Attack with same modifiers: 22 to hit, dealing 11 damage.

Motivate Charisma Aura up, +4 on Cha checks.

Once the bandits have effectively left his sight, he will climb down to the ground, moving to follow the others to the attackers victims. "Mind yourself, Konnel. We were soldiers in Her Majesty's army, now we are simple caravan guards." He always hated demeaning his friends, a duty he loathed. Turning to the dwarf he smiles, "My name is Retief Mantayne. My brother Konnel was correct to ask of your injuries. We have the means to treat them. Please good sir, do you know who your attackers were and why they targeted you?"

Diplomacy check of 35 to make his attitude as helpful as possible.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 22, 2007)

Jael lands gracefully with the practice of a decade of drops and seems disappointed when he notices the bandits fleeing. He walks to towards the caravan and waits for his friends to land. Better let Retief do the talking he thinks to himself.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 22, 2007)

Slowly and awkwardly making his way down the ropes, Devon gives a sigh once he is on the ground. With years of traveling by airship, he never got using the ropes on drops. Unfortunately, his mind was elsewhere before they left and he forget to procure a featherfall talisman.

Walking over to one of the dead assailants, Devon starts pilfering through its belongings for any sign of who they might be. This task would be so much easier if a live body were left behind to interrogate, but over the years the psion had gotten used to it as there are many reasons people call them the Dean Men.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 22, 2007)

Staying on the ship, Sarelo lowers it as far as he safely can, and walks over to the edge of the deck, peering down at the rescued caravan.  

"That's the pity with these old fashioned caravans...can't trust 'em to get anywhere in one piece. "

Sarelo the starts making rounds on the deck, looking out for returning bandits.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

Forge descend from the ship, and approach the dwarf silently.
*"I assume you are the master dwarf we supposed to find"*


----------



## Drerek (Oct 23, 2007)

Aaranth keeps near Jael, just in case the bandits come back.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 24, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Forge descend from the ship, and approach the dwarf silently.
> *"I assume you are the master dwarf we supposed to find"*




The dwarf peers at forge from behind his crossbow, then stows it away.
"*Yer right, Lad. Thanks the lot of ya to come to our aid*." He jumps down from atop the carriage to peer at the remains of the attackers. The acrid smell of charred corpses is heavy in the air, perversely smelling a bit like 'home'.
There are two unburned corpses. The dwarf mutters something under his breath, then gives them a quick lookover.
[sblock=spellcraft dc 11]He casts detect magic[/sblock]

"*Don't know if any of you find anything, I don't*."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 25, 2007)

Jael kneels next to one of the unburned corpses trying to recognise the livery of his tabard or find any clues as to who they are. Search for his I.D papers too.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 25, 2007)

"Ah, Master Gringsson!" Konnel exclaims as he approaches the dwarf. "Fortunate that our captain spotted your caravan from our altitude. We've been sent to escort you to the tower. Forgive the formality in these troubled times, but could we see your identification papers, just for our own peace of mind?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

*"A dwarf with a fireball throwing crossbow is enough to me. " *Forge states


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 27, 2007)

"It doesn't look like we will find much," Devon says as he notices Jael searching the corpses along next to him. "I haven't seemed to come across anything useful yet. I wish there would have been a survivor to question."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 27, 2007)

"I could probably still catch one if you want." Gillian flittered past overhead.

*OOC: How longs it been? A minute?*


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 29, 2007)

"*Papers. Huh*." The dwarf reaches into his coat, then shows you the papers marked by House Sivis, proclaiming that he is indeed who he claims to be.

"*Happy?*" he grumbles, then checks the horses and the cargo. 

"*Looks OK. So, what's the plan? You flying babysit on us*?" He asks to evryone and noone in particular.

OOC :Jemal it's about a minute since they skedadled. You might still catch them if you want to spend the effort.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

*"We were told you were supposed to be like our superior officer."* Forge states, staring at the dwarf, apparently empty minded.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 29, 2007)

Konnel looks sideways at Forge before clearing his throat. "Ahem, well... yes, in so many words." He points up to the hovering airship. "Would you like us to bring the package on board for its security? We could leave some of our troop on the ground to help guide your team to the tower, if you'd like."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 30, 2007)

Sarelo sets to work bringing the airship down as far as it can safely be maneuvered and lowering the tow cables to bring up the cargo.

He calls down to the caravan, "This is how man was meant to travel.  Welcome aboard!"


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 30, 2007)

The dwarf looks at the airship, his cargo and the guards.
"*Allright. We'll load here. I'll get up with the first cargo, to stow it safely. Be carefull that you don't break anything*."

The cargo that is loaded are unmarked, stout wooden boxes, 4' by 3' by 8', twenty of them. they are quite heavy. 

loading them and stowing them takes about 3 hours. 

OOC : anybody doing anything else in the meantime?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 30, 2007)

Jael helps with loading.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 30, 2007)

Standing on the deck overseeing everyone loading the cargo, Devon has to actively keep himself from prying into the mind of the dwarf. What are in these boxes? The Dead Men would not have been chosen if it were not of the utmost importance.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 31, 2007)

Konnel helps with the loading, as well. He keeps one eye out for any more bandit mischief.


----------



## Drerek (Oct 31, 2007)

Aaranth will help load as well, keeping his bow nearby.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2007)

Forge loads some crates, trying to move them enough to notice the sort of things it has in it.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 1, 2007)

[sblock=Forge] It feels as if there is something big in the crates. It shifts slightly when you mover the boxes.[/sblock]

OOC : waiting for Jemal to see if his char tries to find the bad guys.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 7, 2007)

Jael moves one crate and accidentily BUMPS Forge with it. "My apologies my friend. Would you help me with this crate? It's surprisingly heavy." He then shouts up to the deck. "And would someone wake Ghaunder up. I think he's taking a nap in the observation deck."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2007)

*"I will do" *Forge says, lifting the box.* "Flesh is weak" *he states and opened his mouth. If that was a smile, it was the creepiest you ever see. And the first from a warforged.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 9, 2007)

Gillian glides circles around the ship, keeping an eye out for any returning bandits, but decides not to actively pursue them. (Spot+10)


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 13, 2007)

Jael takes a pause from the loading and looks at his old friends. This was just like in the old days. The Dead Men doing what they were told to without actually knowing what it was they were doing. "You know boys, this just reminded me of the time we were to haul that ship-full of alchemist-fire over the battlefield. And just like now we weren't even told what we were loading. If Sykes hadn't dropped that one crate and almost burned the whole ship we wouldn't have ever known what we were guarding. I'd still like to know which general thought it would be good idea to take all those flasks in one ship. I think I'm bit glad that Syke's not with us today. I wouldn't like another accident like that just to find we were again carrying something that could burn us to crisp." Jael had never before ranted so long. You could guess he was getting a bit nostalgic.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 13, 2007)

You steadily load the crates and move on to the tower. It's an old guardtower that has recently been refitted with a ramp for an airship. The door and portcullis look as if they've been recently renewed. The lower floor can be used as a stable/stowage area and is currently empty, the second and third floor are sleeping quarters, the fourth floor has a small kitchen and a few tables, and finally the open top floor has a ramp for the airship. There is a circular stone stair along the wall, and each floor can be closed off. There are arrow slits all around the tower that can be sealed.
Noteworthy items:
The two sleeping rooms contain neat, clean bunks and at the foot of each bed there's a surdy locker that can be locked. At each arrowslit there is a crossbow and a box with 30 quarrels.
The kitchen at the op floor has a tap that pours clean water. There is no reservoir that you can see.
Welcome to your new homes.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 13, 2007)

Awoken by Forge, Ghaunder emerges a ways before they reach the tower, rubbing his head and looking a little sheepish. "I slept through our first taste of action?" He breaks into a grin. "Well, nobleborn officers, huh? What can you do with em?" The grin fades as he blanches rather. "Especially hungover ones..."

 He seems a little recovered by the time they arrive. He gives the place a once over, noting all the defensive precautions with an approving eye. "Not too shabby," is his conclusion as he joins whoever else is pitching in with the unloading. "As quarters go... Aureon knows the Dead Men are used to worse."


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 13, 2007)

"Not bad at all, in fact," agrees Konnel, as he claims a bunk and deposits his worldly goods into the locker. "Let's see what this Gringsson has to say for himself."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 13, 2007)

A descending high-pitched whistle escapes Retief's lips as he looks over the tower, "It pays to save nobility, I've always said." Inspecting all the defensive measures set up, he looks through the arrowslits and curls his lip a little. "Looks like we've been outfitted to withstand a siege."


----------



## Drerek (Nov 13, 2007)

Aaranth nods approvingly at the defenses.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 13, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> A descending high-pitched whistle escapes Retief's lips as he looks over the tower, "It pays to save nobility, I've always said." Inspecting all the defensive measures set up, he looks through the arrowslits and curls his lip a little. "Looks like we've been outfitted to withstand a siege."




"And a siege is what we shall expect then," Devon says with a smile as he pats Retief on the back. 

After placing what little stuff he has in one of the chests in the bunk room, he joins the others. "So, what do we know of this Master Gringsson?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2007)

*"He is supposed to be our commander." *Forge states.* "This place needs work on it"* the warforged states before pushing his finger throw the wall. Pieces of wall fall apart.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

You hear the noise of footsteps in the kitchen above you. A few moments later the smell of coffe works its way into your conciousness, followed by the smell of meat being cooked. The door opens a few minutes later.
"*First time I've coocked lunch fer a bunch of dead men*" the dwarf chortles. "*Dig in and ask away*."

[sblock=listen DC15]
The foorsteps of the dwarf sound uneven. When you look at his legs the right leg seems to move a bit different then the left.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 14, 2007)

Curious as to what is going through this drawf's mind, Devon refrains himself from probing. The years away from the war had been dark for him and have left him slightly paranoid. Even though the copper rings on his hand bear little weight, one of them weighs heavily on the telepath's mind. But he is now among old friends and trusted allies. If the Dead Men were ordered to meet this man, then Devon will give him his privacy. 

"Whatever you cooked, smells wonderful." Devon says with a smile before enjoying some of the dwarf's cooking. "It sounds and looks like you walk with a limp, Master Grigsson. Am I mistaken or is that an injury from the war? It has left scars on most men."

Other than that single question, he sits there silently waiting for the others to ask theirs. Asking questions and determining information used to be Devon's specialty, but he has learned that a silent tongue can learn as much also.

[sblock=listen] 1d20+2=20[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 15, 2007)

"An oasis of pure water in the middle of a desert?" Jael exlaims when he sees the dwarf pour some water from the tap. "An elemental or something more simple magic? With a treatment like this one could even begin to think that someone considers us war-heroes." He looks at the food set on the table. "Thank you good dwarf but I don't think my body can even handle such a feast anymore. But don't worry about the food going to waste. Konnel here will eat at least three men worth. These muscles don't tend to themself." Jael says with a smile, slapping Konnel on the shoulder.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Whatever you cooked, smells wonderful." Devon says with a smile before enjoying some of the dwarf's cooking. "It sounds and looks like you walk with a limp, Master Grigsson. Am I mistaken or is that an injury from the war? It has left scars on most men."




"*Aye, lad.*" the dwarf says. He pulls up the leg of his trouser to show a metal limb, and raps on it with his knuckles. "*Got bitten off by one of them Karrnath undead thingies. Bugger me if it didn't surprise the hell one of them deaders when he broke his teeth on it the next time they tried it.*" He gives an evil chuckle. "*Offcourse, the zap that blew his head clean off surprised him even more*."

"*So, ladies, have you given any thought on the watch schedule for tonight? We've got both the tower and the cargo to protect*."


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 15, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "*So, ladies, have you given any thought on the watch schedule for tonight? We've got both the tower and the cargo to protect*."



Not even realizing it at first Jael takes his old position of commanding officer. "Forge, I think you should take the watch on the tower. I'll take the first watch with the ship and Aaranth can take turn after me. We should both stay on the ship for the whole night though, so there will be someone close to wake up should something happen. It's easy enough for us to meditate in sitting position so we don't require beds to rest well." He then looks at Gillian with a thoughtfull look on his face. "So Gil, I have no idea what effect your tansformation had on your need of sleep or your eyesight, but I have a feeling it didn't worsen them at least. I think a pair of wings being available at least some of the night might do good for our watch. Want to bunk in the ship too?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2007)

"I have no biological needs. I can watch all the night long if you wish. Ether way I wil remain with consciousness." Forge states. *"Though I would need assistance if anything is to happen. My combat abilities are not the best."*


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 15, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "*So, ladies, have you given any thought on the watch schedule for tonight? We've got both the tower and the cargo to protect*."




"Since we have been charged with protecting the cargo, I suggest this be our first concern. I can take whatever watch you guys feel is best." The psion says in between bites. He reaches into his pocket and pulls out a glowing crystal the size of a small human hand. "This is my psicrystal. She can be quite bossy when she decides to talk, but she can also help keep watch."

Devon concentrates for a split second and the crystal forms spidery legs and moves around the room on its own. "She can communicate with me telepathically and with anyone within thirty feet of her. She has a good eye and a good ear. As long as I am within a mile or her, he will be able to wake me while I sleep."


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 15, 2007)

"Daht's creepy," says Konnel around a mouthful of food, eyeing the psicrystal. He turns to the dwarf. "I've no preference for watch. Slot me in whenever you need me. Who are we expecting attack from? Surely not bandits this time around."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 15, 2007)

Retief moves over to Jael as he assigns posts, "Colonel, you know I am good with a bow and after the long rest we had last night and the life of luxury we've been living, I know I can stay the night on vigil. Put me atop the tower or in one of these windows, I can do what is needed to protect the cargo and our tower."


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 15, 2007)

Jael gives a short chucle as he realizes that he once again reverted to the manners of a front-line commander. "Old habits die slow, don't they Retief. I'm no officer anymore so take my words as planning ideas only. I just thought that we who need little or no sleep at all should take most of the watch. You could well take a few hours atop the tower. But we have to remember that we need everyone to be sharp during the days too."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 16, 2007)

"My eyes aint never been better, Colonel, but a girl still needs her beauty sleep."  Gillian giggled.  "I'll take a watch if ye think it's best, and trust me when I say that if I DO see something, everybody'll know soon enough."  she clenched a clawed fist in front of her and a small aura of platinum energy started coalescing around it.  "Night watch'ld probably be a good idea for me, even though I do need rest, since I see in the dark better'n most."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 16, 2007)

Sarelo speaks up and says, "Well, all things considered, I'd ust as soon stay on the ship.  They have a pretty nice pilot's quarters and if anything needs to happen, such as a quick escape or diversioary tactic...and anyone else would find sailing the ship a bit tough.  I could probably watch by day and sleep there by night in case of emergencies."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2007)

Forge seems to sigh... if it was possible, or if he had lungs.* "I will do whatever you want me to. Just say it at once."*


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2007)

"*Allright. Put up a watch roster or something. And make sure everyone knows when they are supposed to be awake. Although I don't think that would be a problem with you lot. But I can remember when we were flying over the dragon's teeth, and during the night watch..."* And with that the dwarf tells a long but highly improbable tale about how he singlehandedly saved the ship by being the only one awake at night, fending off an attack by wyvern-riding dragonbarbarians supported by glidewing mounted halflings. *"..... though I never figured out what those nasty little hoodlums were doing so far away from their planes.*."

"*I'll take first watch. Who's with me?*"


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2007)

Jael will pull up a suggestion for watch roster and see what other's think about it.
[Sblock=OOC]Find the suggestion in the OOC-thread [/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Nov 16, 2007)

Aaranth, not surprisingly, agrees with his brother's suggestion.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2007)

*"I will go to the tower. Come if you want." *Forge states, as he starts going up the stairs.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 16, 2007)

"I can set up an alarm, same old trick as back in the day," Ghaunder volunteers. The spell had always been his offering for the night watch, assuaging his conscience for sleeping sound while the others took turns on sentry duty. "Just tell me where you want it."


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 18, 2007)

Konnel looks around the room, nonplussed. "So... now that we've got the watch down to perfection, I'll reiterate: What exactly are we watching for? Who are we expecting trouble from?"


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 22, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Konnel looks around the room, nonplussed. "So... now that we've got the watch down to perfection, I'll reiterate: What exactly are we watching for? Who are we expecting trouble from?"




"*Everything and anyone, lad. The war is over, but the fighting hasn't stopped*."The dwarf says.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 22, 2007)

Everyone has settled down for the moment. Forge stands on the tower, while gillian walks around on the ship. Jael and Aaranth are at the observation deck at the bottom of the ship. Aaranth meditates while Jael fiddles around with the magical device. Looking through it you can see as clear as if it was daylight outside.

[sblock=Jael spot check DC 20]
From the edge of the forest six figures come flying towards the ship.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 23, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Wohoo! Invisible Castle is my friend today Spot (1d20+7=26)  .[/sblock] Jael sees the figures coming, fixes the apparatus on them and tugs at his brother. "Trouble" He says calmly and points to the machine. He then goes to the crystal Devon gave them and speaks. "Wake your master. Tell him we have visitors and to prepare for battle." Jael is already running when he says the last words. He runs to find and inform Gil and to wake Sarelo.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 24, 2007)

OOC : the figures are only visible with the apparatus.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 24, 2007)

OOC: Whoops, sorry, edited the post a bit to reflect that.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 24, 2007)

Gillian sees Jael approach and looks in the direction indicated.  "I saw nothing a moment ago..." She says as she scans the area.

*OOC: Spot Check 26, and Gillian can see Invisible as well as being able to see in the dark.*


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 24, 2007)

_"Get your lazy buttocks out of bed. The pointy ear elf says there are visitors and they ain't looking too friendly."_ Devon hears in his head as the psicrystal relates the message telepathically. Waking from his deep sleep he gives his arms a quick stretch and grabs his gear.

"Jael spotted some possible intruders. It is best we wake and prepare for battle." Devon says as he wakes the others. Checking the straps on his armor, Devon makes sure nothing came lose while he slept and heads to inform Forge.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 24, 2007)

Used to midnight interruptions, Retief shoots up out of bed and grabs his gorget, covering his jagged scar. Grabbing his bow, he looks through one of the arrow slits, squinting his eyes in hopes to witness their attackers. Shrugging in futility he turns back to make sure everyone else is on task and readying themselves for battle. "Once we know where they are coming from, we should all position ourselves in the arrow slits, use the cover and high ground to shoot those crossbows if you haven't anything better. Devon, do we know where to look yet?" Retief seems discombobulated, uncertain which way to look or shoot, until finally he takes a deep breath to center himself.

Active Auras: Motivate Dexterity (+4 bonus to Dex-Based skill checks and checks, and +4 to Initiative); Steady Hand (+1 bonus to ranged attack rolls)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2007)

*"Preparing for engagement. "* Forge says, and then imbues himself with an Infuson, making his refelctive metal surface appears stony and rough.

//Cast Stone construct on self. Grants 10/ damage reduction, and can absorb 50 points of damage. //


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 25, 2007)

Gillian peers into the darkness. Her powers paint the landscape in a strange, black and white image, but she doesn't see beyond 60 ft, where the darkness obscures her vision again.

OOC Initiative please. It takes one round to go up/down a level in the ship or the tower. Who goes where?


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 25, 2007)

*NOTE* Remember, everyone gets +4 to their Initiative if they're on the 2nd floor of the tower with Retief.*NOTE*

Initiative check of 16. Retief will be staying on the 2nd floor for now, ready to fire with bow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2007)

_Initiative: 10 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1391436)_


----------



## Autumn (Nov 25, 2007)

Ghaunder rolls out of bed, grumbling but immediately alert. He makes for one of the arrowslits, taking up a crossbow. His first tactical thought is a dead end, and he curses himself for not preparing any Light spells. That could be a critical error, the way things look. Still, they'll have to make do. Hopefully somebody else will be able to provide a light source... or else they'll have to give up their first tactical advantage of the arrowslits and move to defend the entrance. 


OOC: Initiative 1d20+4 = 21


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 26, 2007)

Devon appears to pause for a moment. A low hum can be heard emanating from him before it stops. He then moves to one of the arrow slits and communicates with his crystal telepathically._ "Ask Jael what are we looking for?"_

"Hey colonel pointy-ears! The mindfreak wants to know what it is he should be looking for." Is all the crystal says to Jael back in the airship.

OOC : Spending 1 power point to manifest Force Screen, adding +4 to his AC and then using his move action to get to an arrow slit. Initiative 1d20+2=10 (14... forgot to add the +4 from the aura).

[sblock=stats]Str 8 dex 14 con 10 int 16 wis 14 char 16
Fort +1 Ref +3 Will +7
AC 22 touch 13 
Power Point Reserve: 32 31
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 26, 2007)

*double post... my bad*


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 26, 2007)

Init 6

"Six flying figures coming in from the forest" Jael says to the crystal. After waking Sarelo, Jael goes to the deck. "Any suggestions Gil?" He asks. "I don't like to fight in the dark so I'll start illuminating the enemies as soon as I get them in sight."

[Sblock=OOC]You didn't specify what kind of figures they were. Humanoids or beasts? Jael will relate these notes and their direction to the crystal also. On the deck he readies dancing lights to be cast on the first of those figures that comes in to view.[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Nov 26, 2007)

Aaranth follows Jael to the deck, drawing his bow as he goes.

Initiative = 23


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 27, 2007)

Round 1. 

Jael notices six figures. Four are fully armored, one wears a chainmail, and one is unarmored. the ones without armor appear to be human. he hurries up to the deck.

Round 2.
Jael and Aaranth reach the deck of the ship. Jael notifies Gillian, but they don't see anyone.
Devon moved to the top floor and alerts Forge. They don't see anyone or anything.

Ghaunder and Retief move towards the arrow splits. They don't see anyone.
Konnel Kressid (autopilot) moves up to the upper floor of the tower

Sarello is still dreaming happy dreams in the pilot's quarter.

init:

no init Sarello
23 Aaranth
21 ghaunder
16 Retief
14 Devon
11 Gillian
10 Forge
9 Konnel
6 Jael

next round.
I am presuming the ship and the tower are lit with a few everburning torches.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 27, 2007)

*Jael*
"Aaranth. Go wake Sarelo. I'll make sure the others can see them as soon as I can." Jael says with a smile. He crouches behind the edge of the ship and holds a spell ready to be released.

OOC: Ready Dancing Lights to be cast near the first of the six to fly within sight. Here's rules of readying for referance.
[sblock=stats]Str 12 dex 16 con 12 int 14 wis 15 cha 12
Will +8 fort +5 ref +7
AC 20; flatfooted 17; touch 15[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 27, 2007)

Forge says to Devon *"Tell me, what enhancement do you wish, and I will imbue you with it"*


----------



## Autumn (Nov 27, 2007)

*Ghaunder AC 11 HP 34/34*

Ghaunder mutters a quick blessing of the Host, eyes still peering into the darkness outside for any sign of a threat. 


 OOC: Cast Bless. +1 on attack rolls and saves vs. fear for 4 minutes. Not sure whether the 50' burst radius of the spell is blocked by walls... if not, those on the floor above might get the buff as well as Ghaunder and Retief.

 [sblock=stats]
Str 14 dex 10 con 14 int 16 wis 16 char 8
Will +7 fort +8 refl +1
AC 11 touch 10
Bless 1/40 rnds[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Nov 27, 2007)

*Aaranth*

Double move for Aaranth to go find Sarelo and wake him up.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 27, 2007)

*Sarelo: Init 7; AC 14; HP 32*

As Sarelo wakes up he mutters sleepily, "mmm...where's the turkey?...feasty?"

He shakes the sleep from his eyes, gets out of bed, grabs his belt off of it's peg on the wall, and picks up his shield from its stand.  Without his armor on, the right ride of his body seems to be covered with a dragonmark.

"What's the trouble?"

Init: 7


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 27, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Forge says to Devon *"Tell me, what enhancement do you wish, and I will imbue you with it"*




"I am fine, Forge. Fortify yourself. I can't seem to see anyone though." Devon says simply as he looks out an arrow slit into the darkness. He then mentally communicates with his crystal.

Back on the ship, the red crystal moves with its spidery legs closer to Jael. "Devon says he is blind as a bat and can't see a darn thing out here. You sure you saw something? Where should he be looking?"

OOC : Assuming Devon was still able to manifest Force Screen, he will stay at the window and try and spot the danger Jael has warned about. If he wasn't able to manifest it, he will do so now and try and spot something out the window.

[sblock=stats]Str 8 dex 14 con 10 int 16 wis 14 char 16
Fort +1 Ref +3 Will +7
AC 22 touch 13 
Power Point Reserve: 32 31
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

*"If you wish so, don't complain when you die."* Forge states, and imbue himself with toughen Construct (grants +3 natural armor)


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 28, 2007)

*Retief Mantayne AC 17 HP 38/38*

"I can't see anything out there. We're under attack but we don't know where from or how many. I hate this." Retief spits out the arrow slit in frustration. Without moving his gaze away from his window, his voice echoes a curiosity in his mind, "Gaunder, didn't you say you put an alarm up? Why hasn't it gone off?"

[sblock=stats]Str 8 Dex 16 Con 13 Int 12 Wis 8 Cha 18
Fort 6 Reflex 5 Will 4
AC 17 Touch 13
+1 Human Bane Longbow +8 1d8 x3 100ft
Versus Humans w/in 30ft: +11 1d8+2d6+4 x3 30ft
Rapid Shot versus Humans w/in 30ft: +9/+9 1d8+2d6+4 x3 30ft
Auras: 
-Minor: Motivate Dexterity
-Major: Steady Hand[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 29, 2007)

*Round 3*

Aaranth wakes up Sarello. Forge imbues himself with a spell. Ghaunder casts Bless. Devon casts Force screen. The rest is looking but not seeing much.

init:
23 Aaranth
21 ghaunder
16 Retief
14 Devon
11 Gillian
10 Forge
9 Konnel
7 Sarello
6 Jael

OOC : Bless is for all allies in a 50' burst, but you only have line of sight on the allies in the room, so only they are affected if I'm not mistaken. The alarm was set on the entrance of the tower and hasn't been disturbed as far as you can tell.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 29, 2007)

"Tell your master I'll light up the targets as soon as they come close enough" Jael says to the crystal that keeps walking in circles around him.

OOC: So how far away were the figures actually? I thought they were pretty close but it seems that the apparatus was more powerful than I thought  .

Well anyway. Repeat the ready action.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2007)

*"Tell the others if they wish any imfusion, I will go down the tower" *Forge says to Devon, and readies himself to go down the stairs.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 29, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H.F..I........I.....HHH.........I............................................
17...I..K.D.I______..I.....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I.................I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX................XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I.................I.............................................
22...................I..gJ.............I.............................................
23...................I.................I.............................................
24...................I.................I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.

g Gillain
J Jael
D Devon
F Forge
K Konnel
```

the doors to the decks are located next to the stairway. The foredeck is one floor high, the aft deck two floors. The top floor of the aft deck contains the pilot's house and has large windows all around.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 29, 2007)

Turning to Forge, Devon relays the message from Jael. "Once the targets come in range, Jael will light them up. I am going to head up to the ship. There is an alarm set on the bottom of this tower if they come that way. We need to protect the cargo."

And Devon heads off and makes his way to the ship.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2007)

*"I will protect the cargo"* Forge goes to the cargo storing area.


----------



## Drerek (Dec 2, 2007)

Aaranth moves back to stand with Jael.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 3, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H....I.......FI.....HHH.........I............................................
17...I..K...I______..ID....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I.................I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX................XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I.................I.............................................
22...................I..gJ.............I.............................................
23...................I....A............I.............................................
24...................I.................I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.

g Gillain
J Jael
D Devon
F Forge
K Konnel
```

the doors to the decks are located next to the stairway. The foredeck is one floor high, the aft deck two floors. The top floor of the aft deck contains the pilot's house and has large windows all around.

init:
23 Aaranth
21 ghaunder
16 Retief
14 Devon
11 Gillian
10 Forge
9 Konnel
7 Sarello
6 Jael

Round 4.

Forge and Devon move towards the hatch
 Aaranth moves back outside.

(OOC: things will start pretty soon   )


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 3, 2007)

"What in the blazes is going on out here? What kind of threat are we looking at?"" Devon asks, his voice firm as he moves towards Jael. The man is known for his firm voice when dealing with colleagues, but if his voice is ever stern, questions seem more like demands.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 3, 2007)

Sarelo straps on his belt containing his sword and spell components.  He then lifts his sword and walks to the nearest door, out onto the deck.

"What is it we're looking for?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2007)

Forge imbues what ever armor Devon has with armor enhancement. *"You will need this."*


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 4, 2007)

*Jael*
OOC: Redo the ready. 'boy they were far  .


----------



## Autumn (Dec 4, 2007)

*Ghaunder*

Ghaunder waits stoically, crossbow levelled and ready to fire as and when a threat becomes visible outside. If the intruders manage to get to the door without being seen then his ward will trip, so the only thing to do is wait for a target or an alarm.


 OOC: Readying a shot. Attack bonus will be +4.


 [sblock=stats]Str 14 dex 10 con 14 int 16 wis 16 char 8
Will +7 fort +8 refl +1
AC 11 touch 10
Bless 2/40 rnds[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Dec 4, 2007)

*Aaranth, HP 37, AC 21 (now)*

Aaranth draws his Eternal Wand of Mage Armor and uses one the two daily charges on himself.


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 4, 2007)

Konnel unlimbers his pick and makes his way with his companions from the tower to the main deck of the ship. He plants himself at the hatchway leading down to the cargo hold and waits for Devon's spell to illuminate things better.

"Well, this should be interesting. When anyone has a clue as to whose life I'm preparing to end, just let ol' Konnel know."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the absence. Massive computer problems over the holiday.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 6, 2007)

update  : see next post


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 7, 2007)

With the threat coming obviously from the direction Giillain fired her blast, Devon starts to concentrate on the Astral Plane. With the astral Plane in mind, he starts drawing upon the ectoplasm that inhabits the odd place and starts to form image of a humanoid shape in his mind, right in front of Jael.


OOC: Spending 5 power points to manifest a level 3 Astral Construct with the Trip ability as a full round action. it can appears and can attack next round. Range is 35ft and he will place it on Z22.

[sblock=stats]Str 8 dex 14 con 10 int 16 wis 14 char 16
Fort +1 Ref +3 Will +7
AC 22 touch 13 
Power Point Reserve: 32 31 26
Hitpoints: 24
[/sblock]
[sblock=Astral Construct stats]
*Hit Dice:* 3d10+20 (36 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 	40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 20 (+2 Dex, +8 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7
*Attack:* Slam +7 melee (1d6+7)
*Full Attack:* Slam +7 melee (1d6+7)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Trip
*Special Qualities:* One ability from Menu A (Trip), construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 21, Dex 15, Con Ø, Int Ø, Wis 11, Cha 10

*Trip (Ex)*
If the astral construct hits with a slam attack, it can attempt to trip the opponent as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking attacks of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the astral construct. +5 on the attempt. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 7, 2007)

*Jael HP=31/31*
"Lightning flashes, sparks shower, and in a blink of an eye you have missed seeing." Jael says stoically as he sees Gil fire the lance. He concentrates in the arcane energies and creates the Dancing Lights approximately to the point where Gil's spell ended. It illuminates the spot with light equal to that of a torch.

OOC: Cast Dancing Lights to 50 feet from us in the direction where Gil fired her spell. If/When Jael sees anyone after that he'll move the light to follow the enemy.
[sblock=stats]Str 12 dex 16 con 12 int 14 wis 15 cha 12
Will +8 fort +5 ref +7
AC 20; flatfooted 17; touch 15[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 9, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H....I........IF....HHH.........I............................................
17...I......I___K__..I.....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I.................I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX................XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I..D...........1..I.............................................
22...................I..gJx.......234..I.............................................
23...................I....A........56..I.............................................
24...................I...s.............I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.

x astral Construct
g Gillain
J Jael
D Devon
F Forge
K Konnel
s Sarello
```

the doors to the decks are located next to the stairway. The foredeck is one floor high, the aft deck two floors. The top floor of the aft deck contains the pilot's house and has large windows all around.

Round5

init:
23 Aaranth
21 ghaunder
16 Retief
14 Devon

10 Forge
9 Konnel
7 Sarello
6 Gillian
6 Jael


Aaranth uses a spell from his wand. Forge imbues devon=. Devon casts 'astral construct' and moves towards the group. Sarello comes outside dressed in his pants and a shield to see what on Eberron is happening outside. Jael casts a spell

initiative comes for the opposition. please wait with posting untill they have resolved their actions.


Could you post your stat blocks in your replies? Tx.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 9, 2007)

[sblock=Dr. Z] Being it takes a full round for Devon to manifest Astral Construct, he wouldn't be able to move. Plus he doesn't want to group up with the others in case the intruders have any area of effect spells.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 10, 2007)

[sblock] oops, misinterpreted. But it doesn't look like it will matter. Will update in 12 hrs.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 11, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H....I........IF....HHH.........I............................................
17...I......I___K__..I.....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I.................I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX................XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I..D6............I.............................................
22...................I..gJx1.2.........I.............................................
23...................I....A5...........I.............................................
24...................I...s.............I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.

x astral Construct
g Gillian
J Jael
D Devon
F Forge
K Konnel
s Syralo

1 Bonall Morr
2 trask
3 Syro deskane
4 Alestair Sarhain
5 Valderio
6 Armament
```

the doors to the decks are located next to the stairway. The foredeck is one floor high, the aft deck two floors. The top floor of the aft deck contains the pilot's house and has large windows all around.

Round5
Suddenly a number of figures appear on the deck of the ship, attackin gthe party without making a sound. It is as if all noise is surpressed.
Valderion flies about 10 ft off the deck and moves to attack Aaranth with his guisarme, hitting and wounding him (9 dmg). Armament the warforged moves and lashes out with his twohander, hitting both Gillian (for 9hp)and Jael (for 14 hp)with two mighty strokes. Trask moves on to b22. Bonall morr attacks the construct without wasting too much time, but sadly misses. Allestair backflips and flies under the ship.



Remarks : please use invisiblecastle for rolls. Feel free to ghost Gillian. Let's prodd some buttock.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 11, 2007)

*Devon 24/24 AC 22*

With a quick startled gasp as the warforged creature appears in front of him, Devon side steps a bit with his spear in hand and mentally commands his construct to attack the warforged (Armament).

Not wanting to provoke an attack, Devon takes his time in manifesting as he focuses on the mind of the flying creature above Aaranth (Valderion) and sends an assault on the man's thought pathways.

OOC: Astral Construct attacks the warforged. (1d20+7=16;1d8+7=10). Forgot to add flanking, total should be 18. Probably misses anyways. But if not, he gets a free trip attempt. 1d20+5=9 vs. Armaments Str check (assuming his Str is higher).

Devon is defensively (DC 16 1d20+8=21)  manifesting _Mind Thrust_ with 3 power points and targeting (Valderion). He takes 3d10=18 damage. DC 15 Will negates.

[sblock=stats]Str 8 dex 14 con 10 int 16 wis 14 char 16
Fort +1 Ref +3 Will +7
AC 22 touch 13 
Power Point Reserve: 32 31 26 23
Hitpoints: 24
[/sblock][sblock=Astral Construct stats]
*Hit Dice:* 3d10+20 (36 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 	40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 20 (+2 Dex, +8 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7
*Attack:* Slam +7 melee (1d6+7)
*Full Attack:* Slam +7 melee (1d6+7)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Trip
*Special Qualities:* One ability from Menu A (Trip), construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 21, Dex 15, Con Ø, Int Ø, Wis 11, Cha 10

*Trip (Ex)*
If the astral construct hits with a slam attack, it can attempt to trip the opponent as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking attacks of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the astral construct. +5 on the attempt. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Dec 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm a little confused, us folks in the tower seem to have been written out completely of the last couple of rounds. Can we hear anything of what's going on, or see it out of the crossbow slits?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2007)

OOC: when a hostile character enters the cargo room, let me know. =P


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 12, 2007)

Autumn : for those in the tower : you don't really see the deck of the ship. What you do see is a figure that comes flying from behind the ship, going under it, probably trying to get on the other side of the ship. Fire away


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 12, 2007)

Forge : sorry if I was unclear. you are standing on the eck on top of the hatch to the cargo hold. You can either open the hatch or go through the north door into the ship.


----------



## Drerek (Dec 12, 2007)

*Aaranth, HP 28/37, AC 21*

Aaranth drops his wand and takes a 5 ft step west.  He then draws his bow and fires an arrow at Valderio (#5).

OOC:  Attack: + 12 + 1 (Point Blank Shot) (1d20+13=16) 

If that hit, then Damage: + 4 + 1 (Point Blank Shot) (1d8+5=13)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 12, 2007)

Sarelo, surprised by the coming enemies quickly assesses the situation and moves towards Jael.  Just as he nearly runs into Jael he blinks out of existence, reappearing right behind the warforged attacker.  Sarelo whirls and swings his sword into the back of the warforged.  

"I am deeply sorry, that was less than honorable...but so was attacking us when we are all in our skivvies."

OOC:[sblock] I move into Jael's space but then immediately use a swift action to use Abrupt Jaunt to teleport to X20.  Finally, I use a standard action to attack the warforged, and I choose to lose 1 daily use of knight's challenge to receive the +2 flanking bonus.  Attack: 13, Damage:  11 slashing.[/sblock] 

Stat Block
[sblock]Half-Elf Conjurer 1/Half-Elf Paragon 1/Human Paragon 3/Knight 1
Alignment: LG

Abilities: (32)
STR - 14 (6 Points)
DEX - 12 (4 Points)
CON - 14 (6 Points)
INT - 18 (8 Points + 1 LA +2 Human Paragon)
WIS - 10 (2 Points)
CHA - 14 (6 Points)

HP: 1d4+4d8+1d12+12=32
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +1

AC: 14 (+2 shield, +1 Dex, +1 deflection)

Saves:
Fort: +4
Reflex: +5
Will: +8

BAB/Melee/Ranged/Grapple: +3/+5/+4/+5

Weapons:
+1 longsword +6 1d8+3 19-20

Class Abilities:
Immediate Magic: Abrupt Jaunt 3/4 day (CL 1, Spell Level 1)
Scribe Scroll
School Specialization: Conjuration (No Illusion/Necromancy)
Bonus Feat (2)
Divided Ancestry 
Elven Vision
Adaptive Learning (Balance)
Ability Boost +2 (Int)
Knight's Challenge (1/2 day)
Fighting Challenge +1
Knight's Code

Racial Abilities:
Immune to _sleep spells_
+2 racial bonus against Enchantment spells
Low-light vision
+1 racial bonus on Listen checks; +2 racial bonus on Spot and Search checks
+2 on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks
Elven Blood
Favored Class: Any

Skills:
-Balance +1 (3 Ranks + 1 Dex +2 Dragonmark -5 armor)
-Concentration  +10/+14 (8 Ranks + 2 Con/+4 Combat Casting)
-Diplomacy +8 (4 ranks + 2 Cha + 2 racial)
-Gather Information +7 (3 ranks + 2 Cha + 2 racial)
-Knowledge (Geography)  +7 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
-Listen +4 (3 Ranks + 0 Wis + 1 racial)
-Ride +9/+4 (8 Ranks + 1 Dex/-5 ACP when quick mounting)
-Search +9 (3 Ranks + 4 Int + 2 racial)
-Spellcraft +8 (4 ranks + 4 Int)
-Spot +5 (3 ranks + 0 Wis + 2 racial)
-Survival +5/+7 (5 Ranks + 0 Wis/+2 avoid getting lost)
-Speak Language: Common, Elven, Khorivar, Halfling, Dwarven, Gnomish, Draconic

Feats:
-Combat Casting
-Scribe Scroll
-Stormrider
-Least Dragonmark (Storm-Gust of Wind)
-Still Spell
-Lesser Dragonmark (Storm-Wind's Favor)

Spells: 

Level 0: (4/day, DC 14)
(s)_Acid Splash (40% failure)
Light x2
Flare
Mending (40% failure)_

Level 1: (4/day, DC 15)
(s)_Benign Transposition
True Strike
Featherfall
Blades of Fire_

Level 2: (3/day, DC 16)
(s) _Baleful Transposition
Baleful Transposition
Knock_

Equipment: 
_+1 full plate_
_+1 small steel shield_
_ring of protection +1_
_+1 longsword_
Adventurer's kit (backpack, belt pouch, bedroll, flint and steel, hemp rope, 2 
sunrods, 10 days rations, waterskin)
Spell component pouch
Spellbook (0-_ resistance, acid splash, detect poison, detect magic, read 
magic, daze, dancing lights, flare, light, ray of frost, mage hand, mending, 
message, open/close, arcane mark, prestidigitation_; 1- _benign 
transposition, blades of fire, true strike, slide, feather fall, expeditous 
retreat (swift), deep breath_; 2- _baleful transposition, knock_
_heward's handy haversack_
_Cloak of resistance +1_
_wand of magic missiles (CL 1) 25/50 charges_
_Safewing Emblem_
_2 potions of cure light wounds_
6 gp[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2007)

Forge imbues Bulls strength in Konnels Half plate, and moves to where the combat is developing.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 12, 2007)

*Jael HP=17/31*
Jael spins with an elbow coming towards the warforged's face following immediatily with a kick to it's knee. Normal people would hurt only themselves with such an assault against a block of rock and metal but Jael's body was enforced with his mental resolve, making his body strong as a magical steel.

OOC: Darnit, the 'forged almost took half my HP with one strike, I'm afraid I need to retreat next round. Flurry of blows against the warforged 1d20+5=12, 1d8+2=7, 1d20+5=24, 1d8+2=3, Forgot to add the flanking bonus I get with Sarelo so the attack rolls become 14 & 26.
[sblock=stats]Str 12 dex 16 con 12 int 14 wis 15 cha 12
Will +8 fort +5 ref +7
AC 20; flatfooted 17; touch 15[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2007)

Ghaunder lets his shot fly as he sees the airborne figure. He's aware even as he does it that he's no marksman, and he's not likely to hit such a mark. Still, it's what's available. He reloads automatically, keeping an eye trained on the target.

"Watch for flyers!" he calls out for the benefit of anybody on deck who might not be aware of the menace. 



OOC: Take readied shot on the flying one. 1d20 +4 = 13 
 Damage if the flyer should happen to have puny AC: 1d8 = 3


 [sblock=stats]Str 14 dex 10 con 14 int 16 wis 16 char 8
Will +7 fort +8 refl +1
AC 11 touch 10
Bless 4/40 rnds[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 13, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H....I........I.....HHH.........I............................................
17...I......I______..I.....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I..F..............I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX...Ks...........XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I.D.6............I.............................................
22...................I.g.Jx1.2.........I.............................................
23...................I...A.5...........I.............................................
24...................I.................I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.

x astral Construct
g Gillian
J Jael
D Devon
F Forge
K Konnel
s Syralo

1 Bonall Morr
2 trask
3 Syro deskane
4 Alestair Sarhain
5 Valderio
6 Armament
```

the doors to the decks are located next to the stairway. The foredeck is one floor high, the aft deck two floors. The top floor of the aft deck contains the pilot's house and has large windows all around.

Round 6

init:
23 Aaranth
21 ghaunder
16 Retief
14 Devon

10 Forge
9 Konnel
7 Sarello
6 Gillian
6 Jael


Jael spins with an elbow coming towards the warforged's face following immediatily with a kick to it's knee. The Warforged doesn't seem impressed. It appears his shell is tougher then usual. (1 dmg). Gillian takes a step back and unleshes her eldritch energy, wounding the warforged, dealing 12damage. aaranth moves a step aside, draws his bow and shoots at Valderion, but misses. Ghaunder attacks Allestair, but misses also. retief activates his aura : *master of tactics, +4 dmg when flanking, motivate attack, +1 to attack rolls.*. He attacks Allestair,  but  misses. Devon moves aside, and reaches out with his mind. He feels, however, that Valderion just barely manages to escape with his mind intact. The construct attacks the warforged, and hits, doing 14 points of damage, and it tries to grapple with the warforged. Forge imbues Konnels armor and moves. Konnel moves as fast as he can and moves next to the construct. Sarello teleports next to the warforged. "I am deeply sorry, that was less than honorable...but so was attacking us when we are all in our skivvies." He says, swings and misses.

Now's the baddies turn. Hmm. This could have gone better.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 18, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H....I........I.....HHH.........I............................................
17...I......I______..I.....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I..F..............I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX...Ks...........XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I.D...............I.............................................
22...................I4g6Jx1.....2.....I.............................................3
23...................I...A5............I.............................................
24...................I.................I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.

x astral Construct
g Gillian
J Jael
D Devon
F Forge
K Konnel
s Syralo

1 Bonall Morr
2 trask
3 Syro deskane
4 Alestair Sarhain
5 Valderio
6 Armament
```

the doors to the decks are located next to the stairway. The foredeck is one floor high, the aft deck two floors. The top floor of the aft deck contains the pilot's house and has large windows all around.

Round 6
x astral Construct
g Gillian
J Jael
D Devon
F Forge
K Konnel
s Syralo

1 Bonall Morr
2 trask
3 Syro deskane
4 Alestair Sarhain
5 Valderio
6 Armament


Armament(6) moves into the middle of his enemies. He attacks Gillian, but the nimble halfdragon halfling easily evades his attacks. Trask(2) tries to dispell the construct, but fails. He moves away from the combat. Valderion(5) hovers closer to Aaranth, and lashes out with his guisarme twice. Although he puts a lot of effort in the attack, it is stopped half an inch from Aaranths skin by a forcefield. Syro(3) appears outside the ship. he unleashes a barrage of magic missiles at Gillian, then moves further away. Four bolts of force tear into her chest and abdomen, tearing away chunks of flesh. She staggers backards, right into the rapier of Alestair(4) who comes swooping from below the ship, piercing her lung. She coughs up some blood, and drops to the deck in a spreading pool of blood (-5 hp, dying). Bonall morr(1) attacks the construct, but misses.

Note : I was PC-less, sorry for the delay.
Valderion(5) hovers above the deck, and is 10' away from Aaranth. Syro deskane(3) is quite a bit more to the east of the map (190' from the construct).
The cluster of fighters notice that they are not making any sound whatsoever, so sorry Syralo, no witty repartee.

Now is your turn. For those still in the watchtower. You can't see any enemies from your position. i'll allow one move action to get to the top, then an attack. At 'em, boys.


----------



## Drerek (Dec 18, 2007)

*Aaranth, HP 28/37, AC 21*

Aaranth takes a step back and fires two arrows in quick succession at the guisarme wielder.

OOC:  Shot 1 = 13  Looks like a miss.
Shot 2 = 23  That's probably a hit.
Damage:  9


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 18, 2007)

Sarelo steps forward in front of Konnel and flourishes his blade and shield, trying to get the warforged's attention, challenging him to a fight.  He then swings his blade at the metal warrior.

[sblock=ooc]I take a 5 ft. step to X21, issue a knight's challenge (can I do this in silence?  I think so...), and attack with my longsword: attack:17, damage: 7[/sblock] 



Stat Block
[sblock]Half-Elf Conjurer 1/Half-Elf Paragon 1/Human Paragon 3/Knight 1
Alignment: LG

Abilities: (32)
STR - 14 (6 Points)
DEX - 12 (4 Points)
CON - 14 (6 Points)
INT - 18 (8 Points + 1 LA +2 Human Paragon)
WIS - 10 (2 Points)
CHA - 14 (6 Points)

HP: 1d4+4d8+1d12+12=32
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +1

AC: 14 (+2 shield, +1 Dex, +1 deflection)

Saves:
Fort: +4
Reflex: +5
Will: +8

BAB/Melee/Ranged/Grapple: +3/+5/+4/+5

Weapons:
+1 longsword +6 1d8+3 19-20

Class Abilities:
Immediate Magic: Abrupt Jaunt 3/4 day (CL 1, Spell Level 1)
Scribe Scroll
School Specialization: Conjuration (No Illusion/Necromancy)
Bonus Feat (2)
Divided Ancestry 
Elven Vision
Adaptive Learning (Balance)
Ability Boost +2 (Int)
Knight's Challenge (1/2 day)
Fighting Challenge +1
Knight's Code

Racial Abilities:
Immune to _sleep spells_
+2 racial bonus against Enchantment spells
Low-light vision
+1 racial bonus on Listen checks; +2 racial bonus on Spot and Search checks
+2 on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks
Elven Blood
Favored Class: Any

Skills:
-Balance +1 (3 Ranks + 1 Dex +2 Dragonmark -5 armor)
-Concentration  +10/+14 (8 Ranks + 2 Con/+4 Combat Casting)
-Diplomacy +8 (4 ranks + 2 Cha + 2 racial)
-Gather Information +7 (3 ranks + 2 Cha + 2 racial)
-Knowledge (Geography)  +7 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
-Listen +4 (3 Ranks + 0 Wis + 1 racial)
-Ride +9/+4 (8 Ranks + 1 Dex/-5 ACP when quick mounting)
-Search +9 (3 Ranks + 4 Int + 2 racial)
-Spellcraft +8 (4 ranks + 4 Int)
-Spot +5 (3 ranks + 0 Wis + 2 racial)
-Survival +5/+7 (5 Ranks + 0 Wis/+2 avoid getting lost)
-Speak Language: Common, Elven, Khorivar, Halfling, Dwarven, Gnomish, Draconic

Feats:
-Combat Casting
-Scribe Scroll
-Stormrider
-Least Dragonmark (Storm-Gust of Wind)
-Still Spell
-Lesser Dragonmark (Storm-Wind's Favor)

Spells: 

Level 0: (4/day, DC 14)
(s)_Acid Splash (40% failure)
Light x2
Flare
Mending (40% failure)_

Level 1: (4/day, DC 15)
(s)_Benign Transposition
True Strike
Featherfall
Blades of Fire_

Level 2: (3/day, DC 16)
(s) _Baleful Transposition
Baleful Transposition
Knock_

Equipment: 
_+1 full plate_
_+1 small steel shield_
_ring of protection +1_
_+1 longsword_
Adventurer's kit (backpack, belt pouch, bedroll, flint and steel, hemp rope, 2 
sunrods, 10 days rations, waterskin)
Spell component pouch
Spellbook (0-_ resistance, acid splash, detect poison, detect magic, read 
magic, daze, dancing lights, flare, light, ray of frost, mage hand, mending, 
message, open/close, arcane mark, prestidigitation_; 1- _benign 
transposition, blades of fire, true strike, slide, feather fall, expeditous 
retreat (swift), deep breath_; 2- _baleful transposition, knock_
_heward's handy haversack_
_Cloak of resistance +1_
_wand of magic missiles (CL 1) 25/50 charges_
_Safewing Emblem_
_2 potions of cure light wounds_
6 gp[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Dec 19, 2007)

*Ghaunder AC 14 HP 34/34*

Ghaunder gives a curse and drops his crossbow as he realises that the bulk of the fighting must be going on the ship's deck. Odd, then, that he can't hear anything... but now's not the time to be worrying about that. He seizes up his sword and shield as he makes for the hatch.

 [sblock=OOC]How far does the silence extend? Can Ghaunder cast once he's up out of the hatch, or is he immediately in the zone of silence?[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Str 14 dex 10 con 14 int 16 wis 16 char 8
Will +7 fort +8 refl +1
AC 14 touch 10
Bless 5/40 rnds[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 19, 2007)

*Devon 24/24 HP AC 22*

Angry that his specialty in battle is negated due to this silence, Devon mentally commands the construct to protect him and attack the warforge.

The manifested construct makes a movement to get closer to the target he was commanded to attack and swings his large fist, trying to do damage and thing down.

Devon himself takes another step back from danger and uses the chance to try and force the air from one of the assailants lungs.

OOC: Astral Construct will move to W21 and attack #6 (Armament) Attack 21 (1d20+7) Damage 14 (1d8+7). Armament must succeed DC 14 Str check or become prone.

OOC: Devon takes a 5 ft step to W20 and spends 5 power points to manifest Crisis of Breath on #1 (Bonal Morr). DC 16 Will to Negate. If he fails he must spend a standard action to breathe or make a DC 16 Fort save to remain conscious. This DC increases by 1 for every round he doesn't actively breathe. 

[sblock=stats]Str 8 dex 14 con 10 int 16 wis 14 char 16
Fort +1 Ref +3 Will +7
AC 22 touch 13 
Power Point Reserve: 32 31 26 23 18
Hitpoints: 24
[/sblock][sblock=Astral Construct stats]
*Hit Dice:* 3d10+20 (36 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 	40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 20 (+2 Dex, +8 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7
*Attack:* Slam +7 melee (1d6+7)
*Full Attack:* Slam +7 melee (1d6+7)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Trip
*Special Qualities:* One ability from Menu A (Trip), construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 21, Dex 15, Con Ø, Int Ø, Wis 11, Cha 10

*Trip (Ex)*
If the astral construct hits with a slam attack, it can attempt to trip the opponent as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking attacks of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the astral construct. +5 on the attempt. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 27, 2007)

*Jael HP=17/31*
Jael takes some distance from the 'forged by rolling under the astral contruct's legs past the other enemy and next to Trask bringing in his fist, but misses badly.

OOC: Tumble (1d20+12=30) to e22, Attack & Damage (1d20+6=9, 1d8+2=8)
[sblock=stats]Str 12 dex 16 con 12 int 14 wis 15 cha 12
Will +8 fort +5 ref +7
AC 20; flatfooted 17; touch 15[/sblock]


----------

